# Frage zum einbau eines Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das ist die richtige Abteilung.

Also ich hab da ma ne Frage.
Immoment hab ich den Scythe Mugen 2. Habe ihn so angebaut das der Lüfter vom Kühlblock wegpustet, also nicht hindurch. Ist das falsch?

Auf der Verpackung vom Scythe sehe ich grade das dort gezeigt wird wie der Lüfter einmal durch den Kühlblock pustet...  Immoment liegen die bei Maximal (3. Kern wird nur so heiß oO) 61°   Im Idle je nach Kern 26-34° 


Wie habt ihr euren eingebaut?


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist die richtige Abteilung.
> 
> Also ich hab da ma ne Frage.
> Immoment hab ich den Scythe Mugen 2. Habe ihn so angebaut das der Lüfter vom Kühlblock wegpustet, also nicht hindurch. Ist das falsch?
> ...




Wie meinst du mit wegpusten ? Einfach an die Seite ran und durch den Kühler nach hinten pusten lassen und fertig


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du mit wegpusten ? Einfach an die Seite ran und durch den Kühler nach hinten pusten lassen und fertig


 
Der Kühler pustet die Luft nicht durch den Block, sondern saugt sozusagen durch den Block 

Weiss nun nicht wie ich ihn ranbauen soll. Im Internet findet man leute die ihn durch den Block pusten lassen und Leute die ihn durch den Block saugen lassen


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der Kühler pustet die Luft nicht durch den Block, sondern saugt sozusagen durch den Block
> 
> Weiss nun nicht wie ich ihn ranbauen soll. Im Internet findet man leute die ihn durch den Block pusten lassen und Leute die ihn durch den Block saugen lassen




Setzt den Lüfter so hin das er durch den Kühler pustet!

Hinten hast du bestimmt auch einen Gehäuselüfter der ja sowiso schon die Luft raus saugt 
Kannst natürlich aich 2 Lüfter ran hängen Haste noch einmal ein paar Grad weniger


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Setzt den Lüfter so hin das er durch den Kühler pustet!
> 
> Hinten hast du bestimmt auch einen Gehäuselüfter der ja sowiso schon die Luft raus saugt
> Kannst natürlich aich 2 Lüfter ran hängen Haste noch einmal ein paar Grad weniger


 
Naja dazu fehlt mir teilweise der Platz   Bin jetzt schon gefährlich nahe an der Grafikkarte , grad mal ca 1-2mm Platz zwischen Graka und Kühlblock. 
Also gut, durchpusten soll er.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja dazu fehlt mir teilweise der Platz   Bin jetzt schon gefährlich nahe an der Grafikkarte , grad mal ca 1-2mm Platz zwischen Graka und Kühlblock.
> Also gut, durchpusten soll er.




So kühlt er am besten da er die frischluft direkt von vorne anzieht und durch den Kühler pustet!
So habe ich es auchseit ich den Mugen II habe!


LG


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2011)

Jap, den Luffi unbedingt durch den Kühler pusten lassen. So ist es auch angedacht. Kannst ja danach noch einmal deine Temps posten...

Gruß


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2011)

Beim saugen wird zuviel von der Seite angesaugt und geht nicht kommplett dur den Kühler.

Würde nur gehen wenn die Seiten geschlossen währen,
 da ansonsten immer der Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gilt.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

So hab ihn umgebaut.
Im Idle sind die Temps nahezu gleich.   Kern 1 ist irgendwie immer der kühlste. Der geht von 24° im Idle auf maximal 47° unter vollast. 
Kern 3 hingegen ist im Idle immer auf ca 38° und unter volllast der heißeste mit 57°.

Naja und Aida 64 verwirrt mich.

Aida sagt mir folgendes unter Last:
CPU 39°
CPU Packages 55°
CPU IA Cores 55° 
CPU GT Cores 43°
Die Kerne 1-4
Und dann drei unterschiedliche GPU dinger:
GPU Diode DispIO 44°
GPU Diode MemIO 43°
GPU Diode Shader 43°

Was sind die CPU IA Cores, GT Cores, Package Cores, und was sind die drei GPU Cores? 
An welchem erkenne ich nun die wahre Temperatur von CPU bzw GPU? 

Das ist doch müll. Wozu hab ich im Bios die Funktionen zum Übertakten wenn ich sie eh nicht nutzen kann?
Nichtmal der Turbomodus von Intel geht.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Laut Signatur hast du einen 2500K mit einem "H" Board!
Damit kann man meines Wissens auch nicht übertakten, sondern nur die integrierte Grafik des Prozessors benutzen. 
Zum Übertakten hättest du schon ein "P" Board nehmen müssen. 

Wer hat dir das denn in dieser Zusammenstellung verkauft?


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2011)

Nur mit P oder Z Chips ist OC möglich.

Ich hab 6° unterschied bei den Cores das ist normal bei Intel.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Diese zusammenstellung hat mir Mindfactory verkauft 

Mir fehlte das Geld für ein P oder Z Board und ich hatte keine Lust nochmal 1-2 Monate zu warten.


Komisch. Windows+ Bios sagen mir ich hätte 3.6Ghz.

Cpu-Z sagt mir ich hätte 3.4Ghz oO


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Dann hätte ich doch erst mal an anderen Teilen gespart!

Normalerweise hat der 2500K doch nur 3,3 Ghz?


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich doch erst mal an anderen Teilen gespart!
> 
> Normalerweise hat der 2500K doch nur 3,3 Ghz?


 
Bei mir rennt er mit 3.4 - 3.5Ghz immoment unter Last oO Nur höher bekomme ich ihn nicht auch wenn erst anzeigen tut.


----------



## böhser onkel (30. Juli 2011)

Ja Oc  mit nem H Board geht nicht


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Anstatt den Scythe zu kaufen hättest du das Geld erst mal in das Board gesteckt und solange den Boxed Kühler benutzt.
Habe ich auch so gemacht. Der 2500K ist doch im Moment ohne OC schnell genug.
Habe mir auch erst später einen Scythe gekauft. 

Jetzt kannst du Dich erst mal ärgern!


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Hätte ich mir keinen Scythe gekauft dann wären meine Temps nun wohl deutlich höher. 
25€ mehr aufs Mainboard dann hätten mir noch immer 10-15€ gefehlt.  Und die hätte ich kaum zusammen kratzen können ^^ 

Warum geht das OC NUR bei den anderen Boards? Warum nicht auf dem H61?  Wozu wird es mir dann überhaupt angeboten?  Sogar n Tool von AsRock war im Treiber mitbei extra zum übertakten oO

Selbst mit meinem gammeligen alten Biostar Mainboard konnte ich übertakten...


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Wie schon geeschrieben sind die H Boards dafür gedacht, die integrierte Grafikeinheit nutzen zu können. 
Bei den P Boards kannst du das nicht. Da kannst du nur übertakten. Bei den Z Boards kannst du Beides


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> Wie schon geeschrieben sind die H Boards dafür gedacht, die integrierte Grafikeinheit nutzen zu können.
> Bei den P Boards kannst du das nicht. Da kannst du nur übertakten. Bei den Z Boards kannst du Beides


 
Irgendwie.... schwachsinn diese Aufteilung ^^ 
das heißt ich hab jetzt theoretisch 3 Grafikkarten. Meine PCIe, die onBoard aufm Mainboard und die inner CPU oder?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich denke es sind zwei!

Du hast hier keine Onboardgrafik wie früher, sondern die Grafikleistung wird dann vom Prozessor genommen!

Aber jetzt habe ich doch mal eine Frage an Dich:

Es ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn man gewisse Sachen nicht weiß! Ich weiß auch noch lange nicht alles und muss hier noch oft fragen. Aber wieso fängst du schon an zu übertakten, ohne zu wissen, was dein Board und dein Prozessor kann?

Du hättest auch besser vorher gefragt, bevor du deine Computerteile gekauft hast.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> Ich denke es sind zwei!
> 
> Du hast hier keine Onboardgrafik wie früher, sondern die Grafikleistung wird dann vom Prozessor genommen!
> 
> ...



Bevor ich hier das Forum gefunden habe, hatte ich die Bestellung schon weitergegeben :/ 
Ich wusste das man den I5 2500k gut übertakten kann, aber da hatte mir noch niemand gesagt das es nur mit speziellen Chipsätzen geht.
Naja mein Fail. Vieleicht kaufe ich zum neuen Gehäuse auch ein neues Mainboard.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Okay ich sehe es gerade. Bist seit dem 04.07. dabei. 

Im Moment würde ich an deiner Stelle noch kein neues Board kaufen. 
Nimm es erst mal so hin, dass du nicht übertakten kannst.
Oder aber du schaust erst mal, ob du einen Käufer für dein Board findest. 
Es gibt ja genug Leute, die nicht übertakten wollen oder nur einen Office Rechner brauchen. 
Dafür ist das Board dann schon geeignet, wenn man dann noch einen kleineren Prozessor ohne K drauf macht.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Naja neues Gehäuse plus Board würde so oder so erst Ende bzw Anfang nächstes Jahr kommen  

Und ich kenne niemanden der einen auch nur annähernd so starken PC hat oder vor hat so einen zu kaufen. :/  Höchstens auf Ebay mal versuchen


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Es geht hier ja nur um das Board, welches du loswerden musst!
Das Board alleine macht ja nicht die Stärke deines Computers aus.
Da bedarf es eines entsprechenden Prozessors, einer starken Grafikkarte, genügend Arbeitsspeicher und ein entsprechendes Netzteil. 

Auf das Board kann man wie gesagt auch kleinere Prozessoren machen. Für Sandy Bridge gibt es mittlerweile auch kleine Dualcore Prozessoren. Die kosten um 55,- bis 60,- €. Also findet sich bestimmt jemand, der es nimmt.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Sagen wirs so. Die Leute die ich kenne die auch einen PC besitzen gurken sogut wie alle noch mit alten P4 CPU´s rum.   Daswar mit der Leistung gemeint.
Eigentlich hat nur einer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis vor sich einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Aber der will AMD


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Im Moment brauchst du dein Board ja noch!
Und schlecht ist es ja nicht. Kannst eben nur nicht großartig übertakten!
Ich meine aber gelesen zu habe, dass ein bißchen was, trotzdem gehen soll. 
Musste mal googeln. 

Ich habe mal in deine Signatur geschaut. Da steht bei Gehäuse etwas von Eigenbau!?
Vielleicht lagen deine Temperaturprobleme einfach an deinem Gehäuse und nicht am Boxed-Lüfter. 
Welche Lüfter hast du denn sonst noch verbaut?


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Immoment sind nur 2 Front Lüfter aktiv. Den Seitenlüfter hab ich abgenommen, denn wenn er dran ist, bekomme ich das Gehäuse nicht zu weil der Kühlblock vom Scythe im Weg ist  Selber vom fühlen her ist es im Gehäuse nicht wirklich warm. 
Mainboard etc werden maximal 28-31° warm. Grafikkarte ist ja auch zur abwechslung mal kühl. 

Das Gehäuse nenne ich Eigenbau da es nicht wirklich von einem Hersteller ist, die Seiten und ein Teil des Inneren ausgetauscht und durch eigene Bauteile ersetzt wurde. 
Gibt auch genug Stellen an denen Luft entweichen bzw reinkommen kann.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Normalerweise hat man aber noch einen Lüfter, der die Luft nach hinten rausbläst. 
Also vorne rein, hinten raus.

Übrigens, nach 60 Tagen kannst du hier im Forum auch auf den Marktplatz. Beiträge hast du ja schon genug.
Da wirst du dein Board bestimmt los, zumal ja noch Garantie drauf ist. Also schön die Verpackung und das Zubehör aufheben!


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Aufheben tu ich alles was wichtig ist   Und ob ich es hier auf dem Marktplatz anbiete... ich weiss nicht wie sicher das ist. Und ich hätte auch keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Geld dann ablaufen sollte  
Und für einen Lüfter hinten ist leider kein Platz.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn es soweit ist, und du auf den Marktplatz kannst, liest du dir erst mal in Ruhe die Regeln durch. 
Bis jetzt habe ich hier vom Marktplatz noch nichts negatives gehört. 
Habe hier auch schon zwei mal gekauft! 
Als Verkäufer bist du sowieso im Vorteil, da du ja erst versendest, wenn du dein Geld hast!


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Aso, okay Danke gut zu wissen ^^


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2011)

Die nächste 1-2Jahre wird OC eh wenig bringen bei Games.
Hier schön zu sehen
Crysis 2 DX11 VGA and CPU performance benchmarks


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Hab ja gesagt, dass er das noch nicht braucht!

Aber die meistens wollen es eben einfach ausprobieren. 
Ob man es braucht, ist da wohl ziemlich egal!


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> Hab ja gesagt, dass er das noch nicht braucht!
> 
> Aber die meistens wollen es eben einfach ausprobieren.
> Ob man es braucht, ist da wohl ziemlich egal!


 
Genau so isses bei mir.  Wollte einfach mal ne 3.7 oder 3.8 anstatt 3.4 sehen ^^


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Na da musst du wohl noch etwas mit warten!

Das ist jetzt zwar etwas gemein, aber da musst du durch!


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

Tja ist nunmal so. Egal aus "Frust" übertakte ich jetzt meine Grafikkarte


----------



## Stuntman1962 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle damit warten, bist du ein vernünftiges Gehäuse und vernünftige Lüfter hast.
Nur mal so als Tipp!

So gehe jetzt mal schlafen. 
Schaue morgen wieder rein!


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2011)

Gut dann kannste das hier ja dann lesen ^^

Hab die Grafikkarte übertaktet auf 875Mhz Core und 1070Mhz Memory   Höher ging der Memory nicht weil ab 1080 Grafikfehler auftreten.
Beim Core hört der regler bei 875Mhz auf. Keine Ahnung wie ich weiter machen kann ^^

Temps bleiben ungefähr gleich.  Hab bei Unigine knapp 50 Punkte mehr. Warhead läuft auch mit ca 10fps besser. Furmark etc bestanden ^^
Morgen teste ich es auch nochmal mit Crysis 2 und BC2


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Temperaturen in etwa gleich bleiben, ist ja alles okay!

Zum Übertakten selber kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich es noch nicht mache. 
Ich warte damit, bis die Leistung meiner Grafikkarte und meines Prozessors nicht mehr reicht bzw. die Garantie abgelaufen ist, je nachdem, was zuerst eintrifft.

Bis dahin kannst du das bestimmt so gut, dass du mich dann coachen kannst!

Ich persönlich baue lieber Rechner zusammen und freue mich, wenn sie laufen. 
Und bis jetzt (klopf auf Holz) laufen alle Rechner, die ich zusammengebaut habe, einwandfrei!
Und das waren in letzter Zeit doch einige.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, warte bis dein Gehäuse da ist, dann sind die Temps besser


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2011)

Nunja im vergleich zu meiner alten Grafikkarte sind diese Temps hammergeil.
Habs nun auf bis zu 71° maximum geschafft. 
Leider kann ich ja nicht weiter herumtesten :/ 

So im vergleich meine alte XFX GTS250 wurde unter Last ohne OC schon 79° heiß ^^


----------

